# "The Articles of the Belief"



## irresistible_grace (Jul 15, 2013)

Rather than derailing another Thread on the http://www.puritanboard.com/f67/frequency-lords-supper-79736/

I would like to ask a question about something I read when following a link posted by NaphtaliPress. In the Yahoo group correspondence "Brian" posted a quote from 3 First Book of Discipline (1560) 



The Ninth Head said:


> Concerning the Policy of the Church
> Four times in the year we think sufficient to the
> administration of the Lord's Table, which we desire to
> be distinct, that the superstition of times may be
> ...




What are "the articles of the belief" & "the sum of the law" that one must be able to formally say???


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jul 15, 2013)

This speaks of the Apostles' Creed. They call them "articles" because they are traditionally broken up into twelve clauses. 



> _1. I believe in God the Father, Almighty, Maker of heaven and earth;
> 2. And in Jesus Christ, his only begotten Son, our Lord;
> 3. Who was conceived by the Holy Ghost, born of the Virgin Mary;
> 4. Suffered under Pontius Pilate, was crucified, dead and buried, he descended into hell;
> ...



The Lord's Prayer, the Creed, and the Ten Commandments were central parts of catechesis throughout the history of the church and especially in the Reformation (e.g. the Heidelberg Catechism).


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jul 15, 2013)

I was thinking the Apostles Creed & the 10 Commandments but I didn't want to just "assume" ... Thanks!

Next question:
What is the difference between knowing/saying something & "formally" saying/declaring something?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 15, 2013)

I think the point is that, in general, no one should be considered to have a "credible profession"--basically _know what you are doing_--who doesn't possess a *rudimentary* understanding of the faith.

Sure, can someone just memorize a few words, and have next to no interest in those words? Yea. But we usually give folks the benefit of the doubt, that they've really determined to adopt the Faith that stands behind those words. Typically, there is some kind of instruction that goes along with memorizing.

I think the idea behind "formally" saying these words is that the speaker has been _asked_ by the church to make the statement. It's the difference between saying words to yourself, saying a snatch of the full Creed, praying with yourself, etc., and answering a request to "state your faith."


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jul 15, 2013)

Contra_Mundum said:


> I think the point is that, in general, no one should be considered to have a "credible profession"--basically _know what you are doing_--who doesn't possess a *rudimentary* understanding of the faith.
> 
> Sure, can someone just memorize a few words, and have next to no interest in those words? Yea. But we usually give folks the benefit of the doubt, that they've really determined to adopt the Faith that stands behind those words. Typically, there is some kind of instruction that goes along with memorizing.
> 
> I think the idea behind "formally" saying these words is that the speaker has been _asked_ by the church to make the statement. It's the difference between saying words to yourself, saying a snatch of the full Creed, praying with yourself, etc., and answering a request to "state your faith."



Thank you. I always enjoy reading your responses!


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jul 15, 2013)

Is this practice [of "sharp" examination & "passing" examination] based on Scripture or is it based on Traditions of men? Was this something that was practiced in the Early Church or was it introduced by the Reformers?


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jul 15, 2013)

irresistible_grace said:


> Was this something that was practiced in the Early Church or was it introduced by the Reformers?



Certainly not. Evidence of catechitical instruction and examination date back to the earliest years of church history. Off the top of my head, I think Hippolytus of Rome gives the earliest example of what we know today as the Apostles' Creed being used in his baptismal liturgy. The Reformers were simply following their pattern. And it is a good one for us to follow as well.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jul 15, 2013)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> irresistible_grace said:
> 
> 
> > Was this something that was practiced in the Early Church or was it introduced by the Reformers?
> ...



Thanks.


----------

